
International gamers in SF for convention 'shell shocked' by 'dangerous city' - MaupitiBlue
https://m.sfgate.com/bayarea/article/San-Francisco-crime-GDC-Game-Developers-Conference-12788774.php
======
api
SF's street environment is unlike any other city I've ever visited. It's like
a quantum superposition of dangerous ghetto and unattainably expensive luxury
enclave.

~~~
Gibbon1
> dangerous ghetto

It's not actually dangerous to random people. Berkeley is far more dangerous
in terms of being assaulted randomly than San Francisco.

~~~
floatingatoll
It’s dangerous (moreso than ten years ago, too!) to people who are more
readily endangered than the SOMA-standard white male software engineer,
specifically but not limited to non-whites, women, and children.

~~~
RandomAltAcct
> moreso than ten years ago, too!

[http://www.city-data.com/crime/crime-San-Francisco-
Californi...](http://www.city-data.com/crime/crime-San-Francisco-
California.html)

Generally steady or downward trend since 2002.

------
angersock
It'd be neat if they hosted it in Houston. Central location, cheap lodging,
huge venues, great food.

